# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Певец и Певица (ищем постоянку!!!)

## marry

Ведущая+Музыкальное офрмеление.

(Мужской и женский вокал) или Диджей.

*Свадьбы, юбилеи, дни рождения.
Костюмированное шоу, конкурсы, викторины.*

*Аппаратура + Транспорт.*

*Антикризисные цены!* + ваши 10 % от стоимости банкета.

*Работаем в Москве и М.О.*

тел: 8 916 286 44 70 Мария.

Мы рады с Вами сотрудничать!

----------


## marry

Высшее музыкальное образование (Консерватория).
Большой репертуар фирма, восток,шансон, попса.
тел:8 926 936 18 82 Олег.

----------


## marry

Профессиональный вокал. Разноплановый репертуар (шансон, попса, фирма, ретро).  :Ok: 
8 965 332 79 29
8 916 286 44 70 Мария.

----------


## marry

Мои очень хорошие друзья сейчас ищут постоянку. Огромный репертуар. Сложились обстоятельства, что уволились со своих точек. 
Очень рекомендую!

89067085595 Анатолий
89262623681 Миша.

----------


## marry

Меня зовут Мария. Мне 24 года. Репертуар разнообразный: попса, дискотека 80-х, ретро, зарубежные хиты, шансон, восток. Красивые костюмы, зажигательная программа, профессиональный уровень.
8 916 286 44 70 Мария.
Icq 576876052
lada_mariya@mail.ru
Видео. http://video.mail.ru/mail/lada_mariya/121

----------


## marry

Организация корпоративных мероприятий и праздников на Virtuzor.ru

----------


## marry

ап:smile:

----------


## marry

Репертуар разнообразный: попса, дискотека 80-х, ретро, зарубежные хиты, шансон, восток. 
8 916 286 44 70 Мария.
Видео. http://video.mail.ru/mail/lada_mariya/121

----------


## marry

Конкурсы, костюмированное шоу, обряды, эксклюзивные поздравления. :Ok: 

Свадьбы. Юбилеи. Дни рождения. Корпоративы. Детские праздники. :Vah: 
8 916 286 44 70 Мария	:smile:
http://art-event.ucoz.ru/photo/2

----------


## tolyanich

Маша, зачем создаёшь  темы-клоны?
PS:Напиши  мне  в личку свои цены

----------


## marry

Ой, Толь, сори...А как можно старые темы удалить? Я в этом чайник :Vah: 
Сейчас сброшу расценки и фотки. Спасибо. :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

Удалить могут  только модераторы. Я  займусь этим позже:wink:

----------


## marry

:Ok:

----------

